# great i own a small farm and a pitt bull just moved next door



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

ok don't think of my as your average pitt bull hater,, hell i love the dogs but my next door nabours womens dog just moved in,, and right of the bat this morning we had a run in with it"seems the dog don't like to stay on his chain" by the way i run a free range chicken farm plus a herd of milking goats... i gottz to protect my flock at all cost,, every chicken dead is 5 bucks down the drain. WE CANT HAVE LOSSES

ok now for a short story of this mornings event..

Ok all was fine i let the birds out of there protection house " night house" like always at about 7 in the morning,, all of a sudden this un controlled har-um scare-um dog bolts into my yard with his eye on my chickens and believe me ive never seen an animal this ferice he wanted so many chickens at the same time it ended up getting none.." safety in numbers i guess" ive never seen nothing like it i mean the master had the dog by the fat roll on its back and he still couldn't get the dog to come to reality that it wasn't going to be killing birds. ive never seen a strange dog act such aggressive display in front of me,,

now what should i do,,,{ co-farmers worn me i should have the shot gun handy because it well be back} but i don't want to shoot the mans dog. i truely like the dog its vary handsome, looks like the one on the little rascals the ole black and white tv show...

WHAT WOULD YOU DO PUT YOURSELF IN MY SHOES

not trying to offend pitt bull owners just trying to get tips on what i should do


----------



## KrBjostad (Jun 21, 2008)

tell your neighbor his woman needs to keep her own damn dog. or he needs to keep a better eye on it.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I am a lover of all pets...however if another persons animal was a serious threat to one of my pets....I would take him out. I wouldnt hunt the thing down...but next time it came onto my property and went after one of my pets...I would shoot him. What if next time it isnt a bird...but a child? Your neighbors need to figure out a way to keep control of this dog 24/7....and if they cant....I would not be comfortable having it run free on my property.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

AGREE^^^^^
That dog is out of control. 
The owner obviously doesnt have control and you WILL loose something.
Keep the rifle handy and let your neighbor know that it will be handled by you if they dont get the dog on the chain for good!


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

We had a neighbor that had a White German Sheppard/Grey Wolf. The dog got one of chickens ONE time. The next time it was on our property, it was moving in for the kill on one of our hens... Bang. Neighbor had no more dog and it was completely legal. I love dogs, but once they get the taste of blood they'll keep coming back for more. Better to not let him get a taste to start....


----------



## KrBjostad (Jun 21, 2008)

I agree with grosse, but personally I would warn the neighbor of my intentions, just to be courteous, and let him know he needs to be seriously keeping an eye on it.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

does you neighbour have a lot of land as well? tell him/her to build an enclosed pen for the dog to roam around in otherwise you will have to do something next time the dog come at your chickens


----------



## stackbrickz (Feb 22, 2008)

THERES NO BAD DOGS, JUST BAD OWNERS....
MY PIT WOULDN'T HURT A FLY.....
PUT A FENCE UP, OR HAVE THEM PUT IN AN ELECTRIC INVISIBLE FENCE


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

cueball said:


> ok don't think of my as your average pitt bull hater,, hell i love the dogs but my next door nabours womens dog just moved in,, and right of the bat this morning we had a run in with it"seems the dog don't like to stay on his chain" by the way i run a free range chicken farm plus a herd of milking goats... i gottz to protect my flock at all cost,, every chicken dead is 5 bucks down the drain. WE CANT HAVE LOSSES
> 
> ok now for a short story of this mornings event..
> 
> ...


Do what every freedom-loving American would do - shoot the damn mutt into the next life. Its the neighbor's responsiblity to keep her mutt out of your property and once that has been breached and your livelihood is at stake, take your shotgun and blast the pit.


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

I would warn them that next time the dog is after your animals you are going to shoot it! I would definitely have a shotgun handy. Our neighbors have a pit and doberman that would not stay on their land. Well a couple years ago they both were over on our property and ended up getting into a fight with our dogs. I have a Corgi(little short legged dog) and an Akita. I heard a commotion outside and caught the tail end of the fight. Keisha(Akita/Mean Ass Bitch) fended of the Pit and sent her running home and the Doberman had Tank(Corgi) down on the ground. Keisha ran over and BULLDOZED the Doberman and chased it all the way to the neighbors house and started fighting on their property! The neighbor got them broke up by the time I ran over there. Well the Pit ended up having to get stitches in its lips and one leg and she F*cked the Dobermans sinus cavities all up. It had holes in it snout where she bit it and blood was just shooting out. It was nasty!! Needless to say we ended up having to pay half the vet bills for them.







Anyways I straight told the mother f*cker if I see the dogs on my property I was going to blow their f'ing brains out. Needless to say they had an underground fence like mine installed that next week. We have not had any problem since. Confront them, warn them, and if it happens again, shoot their dog. Simple as that!! I hate to kill an animal but if it needs to be done, it needs to be done!!


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

double post


----------



## KrBjostad (Jun 21, 2008)

cobrafox46 said:


> I would warn them that next time the dog is after your animals you are going to shoot it! I would definitely have a shotgun handy. Our neighbors have a pit and doberman that would not stay on their land. Well a couple years ago they both were over on our property and ended up getting into a fight with our dogs. I have a Corgi(little short legged dog) and an Akita. I heard a commotion outside and caught the tail end of the fight. Keisha(Akita/Mean Ass Bitch) fended of the Pit and sent her running home and the Doberman had Tank(Corgi) down on the ground. Keisha ran over and BULLDOZED the Doberman and chased it all the way to the neighbors house and started fighting on their property! The neighbor got them broke up by the time I ran over there. Well the Pit ended up having to get stitches in its lips and one leg and she F*cked the Dobermans sinus cavities all up. It had holes in it snout where she bit it and blood was just shooting out. It was nasty!! Needless to say we ended up having to pay half the vet bills for them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you had to pay WHAT!?!?! [email protected] that! I woulda went to court before I paid any of their bs


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Sounds like you need some dogs yourself.

MY suggestion, 3 Irish wolf hounds.


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

It was when I still lived with my mom and she did not want to go to court. We just paid it and went on. When Keisha was fighting with the Doberman it was on their property and that is when all the damage was done to him. I tried to convince her to go to court be she is not that way! I paid $300 out of my pocket and she paid $300.

I would say this guy would do the trick LOLOLOL!!


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

This is certainly something I would discuss with my neighbor...but I would not wait for it to happen again. I would be over there having a beer and talking about it tonight. I would just let them know the importance of controlling their animal...and that if he tries to harm any of your animals you will be forced to stop him...which unfortunately.....will require you to use a weapon. I honestly think they will understand....I know I would.....and do something to prevent the dog from getting loose.


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2008)

cobrafox46 said:


> It was when I still lived with my mom and she did not want to go to court. We just paid it and went on. When Keisha was fighting with the Doberman it was on their property and that is when all the damage was done to him. I tried to convince her to go to court be she is not that way! I paid $300 out of my pocket and she paid $300.
> 
> I would say this guy would do the trick LOLOLOL!!


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

If you have a livestock law regarding dogs hassling your livestock (I know PA has one), make sure you give your neighbor a copy of it. Our neighbor's GSD would get out of her pen and chase our horses, so my mom put a copy of the law in his mailbox.... Basically it says we have a right to shoot dogs that become a menace to our horses. Lo and behold the dog's pen miraculously grew a top and the dog stopped getting loose.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

IMO-
What should done is this Cue-

Talk to the owner first-
Let them know they have had the first warning----
Next time the pound or whatever will be called-Along with law enforcement
third times the charm-Shoot it

But ultimately try to work it out first with your neighbors....Being in a neighbor dispute usually isn't positve for either side....No buddy ends up winning in the long run-Things only get settled...


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

stackbrickz said:


> THERES NO BAD DOGS, JUST BAD OWNERS....
> MY PIT WOULDN'T HURT A FLY.....
> PUT A FENCE UP, OR HAVE THEM PUT IN AN ELECTRIC INVISIBLE FENCE


thats true but some dogs have more prey drive than others.
i wouldnt throw a big fit i would just tell the owner to put himself in your shoes and all you ask for him to do is to keep his dog under control and off your property. if he shows he doesnt care what so ever than i would shoot the dog next time he comes on the property even tho thats the last thing i would want to do.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

It would be hard for me to shoot a dog.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

My parents had a problem with a dog in their neighborhood. It was a very aggressive pit and was always running free. Finally my dad got pissed and shot it with a pellet gun. He yelped, jumped about 2 feet in the air, and hauled ass all the way home. I wish I could say that's the last we saw of it, but we had to shoot it a few more times before it stopped coming around.

But that was my parents. At my house I'd give the owner fair warning that I'll just shoot the damn thing in the future.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

get one pound of ground beef mix in 6000mg (dog takes a nap forever) of aspirin and just toss it in the direction of the dog or just bait the onto your property and pull the trigger.

if you have access to Tylenol with codeine or Hydrocodone would be much more humane than shooting the dog or using aspirin.


----------



## Curley (Aug 4, 2004)

COMMUNICATION BROTHA...


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> get one pound of ground beef mix in 6000mg (dog takes a nap forever) of aspirin and just toss it in the direction of the dog or just bait the onto your property and pull the trigger.
> 
> if you have access to Tylenol with codeine or Hydrocodone would be much more humane than shooting the dog or using aspirin.


i like your style...









nothing like biological warfare! lol


----------



## blackandgold4ever05 (Jun 5, 2008)

Don't kill the dog! In some states there is a leash law. If there isn't one in your state or if there is and the dog comes back, call the police. It is not the dogs fault that the owner does not keep control of him. If you call the authorities, chances are the people will learn to keep them on a leash or the dog will be taken away. Just remember, the reason for bad dogs, just bad owners...


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

cueball said:


> ok don't think of my as your average pitt bull hater,, hell i love the dogs but my next door nabours womens dog just moved in,, and right of the bat this morning we had a run in with it"seems the dog don't like to stay on his chain" by the way i run a free range chicken farm plus a herd of milking goats... i gottz to protect my flock at all cost,, every chicken dead is 5 bucks down the drain. WE CANT HAVE LOSSES
> 
> ok now for a short story of this mornings event..
> 
> ...


simple. have it over with your neighbor. any self respecting neighbor would hear your story, understand first and foremost that at LEAST you have a right to exist in your yard without HIS dog coming through. and secondy, you run your lively hood through there. your livestock and what not is all at risk from animals including dogs.

simply put, if it comes to it, your neighbor MUST keep his dog secured as you must keep your chickens, etc secured. tell him you cant risk loosing livestock and in the nicest words possible tell him you need to do what you must to protect your income asset and as a dog owner he needs to take steps to make sure theres not a strike 2, 3, and so one with the pitt getting loose.

on a side note, i would definitely have a gun on ready. sorry to say but depending on how your neighbor is, he might be a hillbilly idiot for all i know and wont do sh*t about this. you have the complete right to defend your property and everything on it. done


----------



## sick fish man (Mar 21, 2006)

Akita's make great loyal watch dogs, and they won't harm your pets. They are also ok with children if they have been introduced. That pitbull would not bother an akita.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

all im saying is sometimes owners yell and scream and shout and their dogs could care less when theyre wildly chasing food or small animals.

dogs are smart and their masters commands come second to that yummy chicken. but a gun means what it says...ya get me?


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

great ideas guys,,, i would set around and wait for the rematch but that could mean iam not home and could be a total flock loss,,,

seriously this is the question i want to know is all terriers like this" if it runs real fast bite and chase it"? ive had a airdale and he was crazy in one summer he ate about 50 pounds of live turkey,,,, and much more...


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

Like said, civilly discuss this with your neighbor and that you reserve the right to use a firearm should it happen again. Its your business man. Its not like the pit was going after your cat. You said it yourself...$5.00 for every chicken that bites the dust. If they cant restrain their dog, you reserve your right to defend your property against any danger to it. f*ck 'em.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

you guys are cool cats i thought i was gonna get bashed,,,, i want to know from a pitt owners point of view,,, if your dog ran free and killed a next door dudes animals what would you do...? or what would you allow happen after ..?


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

sick fish man said:


> Akita's make great loyal watch dogs, and they won't harm your pets. They are also ok with children if they have been introduced. That pitbull would not bother an akita.


Our Akita will kill anything that runs inside of her underground fence. She has never been introduced to any animals but the other dog. I was over there last week and she killed 2, the night before. They are super protective!


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

cobrafox46 said:


> Akita's make great loyal watch dogs, and they won't harm your pets. They are also ok with children if they have been introduced. That pitbull would not bother an akita.


Our Akita will kill anything that runs inside of her underground fence. She has never been introduced to any animals but the other dog. I was over there last week and she killed 2, the night before. They are super protective!
[/quote]

I would have never guessed Akitas are killers. they look so docile, fluffy and all.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

cue i see you live in nova scotia? where abouts? whats your land like? do you live next to numerous people or are these neighbors one of a few? just curious about the lay out of your property


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

sick fish man said:


> Akita's make great loyal watch dogs, and they won't harm your pets. They are also ok with children if they have been introduced. That pitbull would not bother an akita.


funny you say that because we had an akita 2 years and we used to find him in the backyard with dead pigeons in his mouth, they are great guard dogs but are only good with the family anybody that came over our dog was very suspecious of and didnt not like plus theyre really stubborn


----------



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)

Doktordet said:


> Akita's make great loyal watch dogs, and they won't harm your pets. They are also ok with children if they have been introduced. That pitbull would not bother an akita.


Our Akita will kill anything that runs inside of her underground fence. She has never been introduced to any animals but the other dog. I was over there last week and she killed 2, the night before. They are super protective!
[/quote]

I would have never guessed Akitas are killers. they look so docile, fluffy and all.
[/quote]
Akitas are actually pretty well know for being mean. My family was looking to get a pit but my dickhead father wouldnt let us (even though he doesnt live in the house anymore) because insurance doesnt cover pit bull bites along with a number of other dogs including akitas, huskies, GSD, and some others

Anywho getting to cue's question if i were a pit owner and someone shot my dog i would be f*cking pissed, i mean you are killing someone's pet. That being said in your position i would talk with your neighbor and tell them your gonna shoot their dog if this remains a problem, and assuming in canada there have similar laws, i would shoot the hell out of that dog.


----------



## blackandgold4ever05 (Jun 5, 2008)

cueball said:


> you guys are cool cats i thought i was gonna get bashed,,,, i want to know from a pitt owners point of view,,, if your dog ran free and killed a next door dudes animals what would you do...? or what would you allow happen after ..?


My Pitbull would not be in this situation because I am a responsible owner. I have no doubt that my pit would listen without a leash but I will not give her that chance. She is on a leash outside the house at all times, but I also live in the city. If the owner is not capable of controlling their pet, you need to call the authorities. Maybe they won't do anything. If they do not, it's fair game after you warn the owner that you will shoot it. Hopefully it doesn't get to that or they take the dog and give it to someone who cares. Just give the dog a fair chance, alot of times pitbulls get a bad rep because of the bad owners.


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

94NDTA said:


> Sounds like you need some dogs yourself.
> 
> MY suggestion, 3 Irish wolf hounds.


wow! that is one SHORT dude. jk.


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

cueball said:


> great ideas guys,,, i would set around and wait for the rematch but that could mean iam not home and could be a total flock loss,,,
> 
> seriously this is the question i want to know is all terriers like this" if it runs real fast bite and chase it"? ive had a airdale and he was crazy in one summer he ate about 50 pounds of live turkey,,,, and much more...


Terriers are instinctual hunters and have been bred to catch and kill, so yeah, anything that runs is generally considered fair game. Here's an excerpt from something I found on the web.

"Terriers are bred to have a quality called "gameness." Many of the terrier breeds were originally selectively bred to work around the farm eliminating animals that interfere with farming. Some of these animals eat crops, food still growing in the ground as well as in storage after harvest. Other "vermin," as pest animals are sometimes called, cause damage by digging holes that injure horses, cattle and other livestock.

The job of hunting out and killing "vermin" doesn't call for close teamwork with a human, so it's not surprising that terriers have an independent turn of mind. The killing action is fast and the dog needs to be quick, decisive, and fearless. A dog performing this work does not wait for the human's command, but gets on with business."


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> cue i see you live in nova scotia? where abouts? whats your land like? do you live next to numerous people or are these neighbors one of a few? just curious about the lay out of your property


as of now "the other next door moved out 6 months ago" i have a meadow on a ocean water front a meadow thats been quit for along time so i decided to turn it into a free range farm,, everything stays on my probery and the goats are behind a electric fence,, WHAT MAKES ME MAD IS--> buddy that owns the dog has a massive property it would probably take 15 mins to walk a crossed it fulled with wild rabbits .. and ect..


----------



## stackbrickz (Feb 22, 2008)

cueball said:


> you guys are cool cats i thought i was gonna get bashed,,,, i want to know from a pitt owners point of view,,, if your dog ran free and killed a next door dudes animals what would you do...? or what would you allow happen after ..?


Coming from an American Pitbull Terrier owner, I would never allow my dog free range there is just tooo many possible bad scenarios that could be played out. A person owning a Pitbull should understand this....
YOU JUST DON'T ALLOW YOUR DOG TO RUN FREE RANGE
My dog wouldn't hurt a fly but thats just how I raised him. 
Before you do the whole "shooting" "killing" thing try a few alternative methods get an air horn or a paint ball gun something that will scare him off and non-lethal. Then call animal care and control and report the dog coming onto your property trying to take out your livestock. Give the dog a chance it's not it's fault it's owner is a douche.
Shoot The Douche Neighbor.....


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

stackbrickz said:


> Coming from an American Pitbull Terrier owner, I would never allow my dog free range there is just tooo many possible bad scenarios that could be played out. A person owning a Pitbull should understand this....
> YOU JUST DON'T ALLOW YOUR DOG TO RUN FREE RANGE
> My dog wouldn't hurt a fly but thats just how I raised him.
> Before you do the whole "shooting" "killing" thing try a few alternative methods get an* air horn or a paint ball gun* something that will scare him off and non-lethal. Then call animal care and control and report the dog coming onto your property trying to take out your livestock. Give the dog a chance it's not it's fault it's owner is a douche.
> Shoot The Douche Neighbor.....


Air horn maybe (not sure if the chickens will like it), but a paint ball gun is pretty risky. The last thing he needs is a pissed off pitbull.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Umm.... Does Nova Scotia even have an agency that handles animal control, and do the police there even care about issues like this?


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Wow that pitbull must really be hungry for some c*ck.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

94NDTA said:


> you guys are cool cats i thought i was gonna get bashed,,,, i want to know from a pitt owners point of view,,, if your dog ran free and killed a next door dudes animals what would you do...? or what would you allow happen after ..?


I have an American Bulldog and first of all he wouldnt do that.
He was on a farm when I adopted him but if he did attempt to attack a chicken I would never let him loose. You have to take responsibility for the dog. Its like a child its yours so care for it!


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

speakyourmind said:


> Wow that pitbull must really be hungry for some c*ck.


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

notaverage said:


> Our Akita will kill anything that runs inside of her underground fence. She has never been introduced to any animals but the other dog. I was over there last week and she killed 2, the night before. They are super protective!


Killed 2 what?
Dogs?
[/quote]

Raccons, I guess I forgot to put that in LOL!!


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

haha


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Contact the police, have them come out and talk to the owner. If the dog continues to harass/attack your animals, I'd say you're well within your rights to shoot it. I've never seen a pit bull meaner then a .357.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

After reading and saying what I did i retract "shoot him" It really isnt the dog it is the owner. Maybe if possible can you get rubber rounds so that it isnt lethal?

If everytime you see it near your prop and shoot it with them after a while he will stop BUT...that one time your not there he will eat....so have a serious sit down with the owner and let them know that you wont risk your "livelyhood" for a dog.
BOOM


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

no doggie since,,,

anyone ever owned a air dale terrier? i had one of them when i was a child he was great, but he love to kill.. glad hes gone he was costly


----------



## sprfunk (Dec 22, 2005)

Personally I would be more worried about your chickens getting into his property after you talk to him.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

ever herd of the "chicken crossing the road storie" well it never happens lol in 10 year mine have never left the yard... i have a whole acre meadow for them to grass hopper hunt and catch bugs its boring to have to walk across a cement road haha

but seriously were respected people and this guy is a new comer to shagharbour himself he was bowing down like a bitch the day his dog came over... hell i claime he would shoot the dog for me if i put up eunf of a stink about it.. he does all kinds of legal sh*t " hes a under ground cod/tuna broker that means he deals like a middle man in the black market of the fishery. hes even got a special boat he make to sneek in fish from the ocean he calls it his stelth bommer but i call it the bat- boat

looks like something the dark night would drive it is light as sh*t and has twin 90 horse power motors and almost no keel dam she can fly through the water ANYWAYS YOU GOT ME OF TOPIC lol


----------



## swack (May 29, 2007)

Shoot the damn thing, ther are such things as bad dogs too


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

ive looked it up on the net for 3 days now and i think in the next 2-3 years iam getting a Burmese mountain dog i though about buying a lama but i think they would be to much work to take care of. all ya got to do i guess is make the goat area also the dogs home right from a puppy and he thinks of them as his pack,, i herd them dogs are ferice protectors


----------



## xos (Dec 1, 2007)

http://cbs11tv.com/local/dogs.shot.dogs.2.802961.html


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

cueball said:


> ive looked it up on the net for 3 days now and i think in the next 2-3 years iam getting a Burmese mountain dog i though about buying a lama but i think they would be to much work to take care of. all ya got to do i guess is make the goat area also the dogs home right from a puppy and he thinks of them as his pack,, i herd them dogs are ferice protectors


Its BerNese Not BerMese!


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Well, I certainly wouldn't put up with it, but I sure as hell wouldn't just say "Shoot the damn thing next time it comes onto your property" either!

Have a serious talk with your neighbor and discuss your concerns.
There is absolutely no reason why the dog should be out of control.
I live in a neighborhood and personally have 3 attack trained dobermanns.
Are my dogs just out there roaming the neighborhood?
Hell no!

There is no excuse for a dog being loose, especially one that has a tendency toward aggression or trouble.
(The breed "Pit bull" is completely irrelivant here... it could just as easily be a german shorthair pointer or lab...)

You could:

1.) Charge the neighbor for each chicken killed.
2.) Take the neighbor to court if the dog gets out again and terrorizes your chickens.
3.) Report the neighbor to the police so they have a 'heads-up' of what's going on.

"Just shoot the damn dog" is not the answer here.
If somebody shot one of my dogs, I can assure you that person would regret that decision for the rest of their life.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

^What do people do when the see you walking your dogs?

When I had my rottweiler people always used to cross the road to the other sidewalk and some people have done the same when Im out with my boxer but not as much.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

get a grizzly bear to motivate the dog to stay off your land.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

speakyourmind said:


> ^What do people do when the see you walking your dogs?
> 
> When I had my rottweiler people always used to cross the road to the other sidewalk and some people have done the same when Im out with my boxer but not as much.


Sometimes people will act a little wary, especially if the are walking with their kids... they'll pull their kids to the other side of them.
My dogs just walk past not even caring that the people are there.


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

kill it with fire


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

kill it with kindness


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

speakyourmind said:


> kill it with kindness












Chickens are chickens... and in this case worth _"$5 apiece."_

Dogs are members of the family.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Simple answer... put an electric fence for cows and horses around your coop, 2 strands tall.... run one at 6" and one at the top of the fence over hanging... it will set you back a 100$ at most, but worth every penny my old roomate had a pit, and nothing put fear in his eyes more than the first time his pink nose went over the fence.... and its your property so, simply ask the owners to get one of those underground fences, that shocks the dog when they leave the yard as a double measure


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

ok boys in girls THE LITTLE BITCH ASS DOG SHOWED UP AGAIN once again it killed nothing i happened to be out doors at the same time but i got a few tricks up my sleeve he he he he he,,

plan A. today i am getting the dog catcher on my speed dial for the next time pouch shows up when i see the dog i am going to catch it and tie it to something then call the dog catcher first thing ill tell them{ya dude a haven't a clue ware this dog came from it just keeps showing up{ill play all dum in sh*t for the dog catcher} then ill keep it cool for 2 maybe 3 days then ill call next door buddy up and say" hey guy i can help you find your missing dog"but first i want 3 ounces of home grown weed and ill tell you ware your mutt is" the man has 250 plants in his back yard i think he might actually do it" 84 free grams of good weed sounds good too.. i was going for a half pound but i was afraid buddy might spray javax on it ,,,seriously thats he we roll around here

plan B. aww screw plan B i like plan A. free weed or he never see his dog again the dog has no tag on its neck and if i don't like the weed i don't have to tell he how he can find his dog if i don' t want to. Temper is growing and i think he knows it since the dam mutt has been here on average 2 times a week but now iam playing NO MORE MISSA NICE GUY..in a Bruce lee voice lol

i like the look of a pitt head on really there something about there eyes i like ...

what you think of my plan..?
ive watched way to many ransom movies lol


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

the free weed


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

You are on drugs kid


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

Uhh... Holding a neighbor's pet for ransom sounds like a pretty bad idea. You just might wake up one night with your house on fire.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

i like skunkbud420s idea.
its much more practical and simpler than yours
involves less bad blood with your neighbor.

plus. if he has sh*t growing in his back yard, he should recognize that you being pissed off isnt a good thing for him.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

by taking his dog and then trying to get ransom out of it, you are completely cutting the police out of the situation, so once you start walking down that road, there's no turning back and you better be able to deal with the consequences that this guy might dish out on you. if my neighbor took my dog and called me up asking for ransom, i would be at their house beating the piss out of them knowing that i won't have to deal with any of the legal consequences that would usually follow.

your plan is insane... if it bothers you that much, go over and talk to the guy like a man and handle it instead of sitting back quietly while whining to people on the internet and coming up with crack pot schemes to get yourself free weed.


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

Go over and bang his wife Cue!! That will teach him! LOL


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Nick G said:


> i like skunkbud420s idea.
> its much more practical and simpler than yours
> involves less bad blood with your neighbor.
> 
> plus. if he has sh*t growing in his back yard, he should recognize that you being pissed off isnt a good thing for him.


Yeah man.. i promise you the second his dog finds that fence it will never go near your coop again and if he has that much in his back yard, i would simply suggest sharing, otherwise you might feel obligated to talk about it drunk in a bar one night.... he can spare a few Oz to keep your mouth shut and if its that big time, you will prob just wake up one morning dead, or to your house on fire with the windows and doors boarded up if you try the plan A you suggested


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

talk to the owner, if he's nice about it then that's cool. if it keeps happening and it's being aggressive then shoot the damn dog. sure, it's a dog. it's not your dog..it's on your property threatening your chickens.

cue you'd be all fucked up and probably shoot yourself on accident


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Boobah said:


> talk to the owner, if he's nice about it then that's cool. if it keeps happening and it's being aggressive then shoot the damn dog. sure, it's a dog. it's not your dog..it's on your property threatening your chickens.
> 
> cue you'd be all fucked up and probably shoot yourself on accident


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

get a shotgun, tell the owner that the dog is a threat to your property and way of life, if it encroaches on your property, shoot it and kill it, and bring it to its owner.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

r1dermon said:


> get a shotgun, tell the owner that the dog is a threat to your property and way of life, if it encroaches on your property, shoot it and kill it, and bring it to its owner.


exactly..who gives a sh*t if it's the owner or the dog that's bad..the owner isn't going to attack your livestock.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

notaverage said:


> You are on drugs kid


ya know dad just told me that today he he well iam 26 and that is sad,,,lol but life is good,,,,13 years smoking and ive never looked back,,,,


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

joedizzlempls said:


> by taking his dog and then trying to get ransom out of it, you are completely cutting the police out of the situation, so once you start walking down that road, there's no turning back and you better be able to deal with the consequences that this guy might dish out on you. if my neighbor took my dog and called me up asking for ransom, i would be at their house beating the piss out of them knowing that i won't have to deal with any of the legal consequences that would usually follow.
> 
> your plan is insane... if it bothers you that much, go over and talk to the guy like a man and handle it instead of sitting back quietly while whining to people on the internet and coming up with crack pot schemes to get yourself free weed.


i think you for got my main point"TRUST PASSING" dogs cant repeatably trust pass as they please if the dog catcher stoled my dog because it was screwing and dog locked with the bitch up the road it would be my fault i let him run free the female dog was tied on a rope,

PITT BULL LOVER GEEZ THERE ALL THE SAME,,,


----------



## Curley (Aug 4, 2004)

really dude, do you know excalty who lives next to you? Its not a average person... they just dont grow 250 plants in thier backyard. you might be fuck2n with the wrong mofo if u act like you have his dog for ransom. Just talk to the dude and tell him "hey you know how your grow those vegatables in your backyard for profit? Well I raise cattle,chickens,etc for profit... Tell him about the dog and him tryen to kill your stuff and ask him how would you like my cattle to chase your plants? Then say by the way think I can get a sample? lol...


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

cueball said:


> i think you for got my main point"TRUST PASSING" dogs cant repeatably trust pass as they please if the dog catcher stoled my dog because it was screwing and dog locked with the bitch up the road it would be my fault i let him run free the female dog was tied on a rope,
> 
> PITT BULL LOVER GEEZ THERE ALL THE SAME,,,


TRUST PASSING!!! LOLOLOLOL!! Cue you crack me up!!!


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

TRUST PASSING WTF ahahahahahhAHAHAHAH

dog catcher STOLED my dog

man this guy is one of the funny ones!!!


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

hahaha i got you guys as fans now this is just like Howard stern

six readers and i haven't a clue what i am saying


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Man, all I gotta say is that if some _mother flicker_ trust passes on MY property, they're gonna face the business end of my Smith N. Wesson!


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

cueball said:


> by taking his dog and then trying to get ransom out of it, you are completely cutting the police out of the situation, so once you start walking down that road, there's no turning back and you better be able to deal with the consequences that this guy might dish out on you. if my neighbor took my dog and called me up asking for ransom, i would be at their house beating the piss out of them knowing that i won't have to deal with any of the legal consequences that would usually follow.
> 
> your plan is insane... if it bothers you that much, go over and talk to the guy like a man and handle it instead of sitting back quietly while whining to people on the internet and coming up with crack pot schemes to get yourself free weed.


i think you for got my main point"TRUST PASSING" dogs cant repeatably trust pass as they please if the dog catcher stoled my dog because it was screwing and dog locked with the bitch up the road it would be my fault i let him run free the female dog was tied on a rope,

PITT BULL LOVER GEEZ THERE ALL THE SAME,,,
[/quote]
what does my post have to do with loving pit bulls? i never said that the dog should be allowed to "trust pass" (i'm assuming you meant "trespass"), all i said is that you need to go over and talk to the guy and tell him to keep his dog off of your property. you keep posting these ridiculous ideas about what you should do, but you obviously haven't done sh*t yet except complain about it on the internet. if it bothers you that much, grow a set of balls and go talk to the guy.

if a dog kept wandering into my yard, i would go tell the owners that they need to do a better job of keeping it on their property, and i don't even own any livestock, it's just a common courtesy that i feel my neighbors should show me since i keep my dogs in my yard.

i think that you are missing the main point... this whole situation has such an easy solution but so far you have done nothing about it. your first step is to talk to the guy, if he isn't responsible after that, contact your local law enforcement and they will do something about it.


----------

